# Confirmed Planaria- eating fish.



## Sarpijk (4 May 2020)

Hi guys I see many posts lately referring to planaria or other pests. 

I have had them many times, I have always used Panacur to get rid of them.

I suggest we share are experience with fish that could be natural predators and skip the use of chemicals. Let's also mention fish that don't eat them.

Let me start. I have not seen my White cloud mountain minnows caring for them

I suspect that cpds might eat them but cannot confirm.


----------



## castle (5 May 2020)

Sarpijk said:


> I suspect that cpds might eat them but cannot confirm.



I can confirm CPD do.


----------



## zozo (5 May 2020)

There are some reports that Gourami does eat them... I have reasonable suspicions that Oreichtys Barbs do as well.

But in any case, planaria dwells preferably in the dark such as in the substrate... If you see one in the light, your tank probably is already severy infested. Then a few planaria eating fish isn't a remedy since most worms live in places the fish can't reach.


----------



## Siege (5 May 2020)

I’ve seen congo tetra eating them.


----------



## mort (5 May 2020)

Guppies is the one I hear eat them most often but I haven't kept them. I suspect my cories eat them but that's not surprising (although they could just reduce the amount of food available for them, so out compete them).

I know my pencilfish have no interest in them.


----------



## castle (5 May 2020)

Absolutely infuriates me @mort when a fish in my tank turns their nose up at live food. 

off topic:

pygmy puffer foods tried/failed:
Ants (red) : Yes (when sinking and alive only)
Ants (black): No
Centipede: No
Millipede: No
Moquito: Yes - Faster than I can click my fingers. 
Midges: See above
Earwigs: Yes, from surface. 

Aquatics bugs:
All are eaten on sight.


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 May 2020)

zozo said:


> There are some reports that Gourami does eat them


I've read that in a lot of books, but I never managed to teach gouramis to read.
Most of my gouramis over the years have ignored any planaria in their tanks.


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 May 2020)

castle said:


> pygmy puffer foods


My Figure-8 Puffers loved woodlice, and they are easy to find and have a crunchy shell to help keep their teeth worn. They also survive for a long time underwater so they stay alive until the puffers find them.
You can find all different sizes, so they could be worth trying with your Pygmy Puffers.


----------

